# Säulen Zeichnen, Drachen zeichnen



## RudeJava (10. Februar 2004)

ALSO !

Ich habe ein mächtiges Problem,

ich versuche jetzt schon seit Wochen einen Drachen zu zeichnen (mit Photoshop) und bin mittlerweile so weit, dass ich einen bei google gesucht habe und den bearbeite. Aber irgendwie ist der nicht so doll, weil ich will dem anschliessend mit 3d studio max 6.0 leben einhauchen und irgendwie dreh ich dabei ab.

Des weiteren möchte ich gern ein paar vernünftige Säulen zeichnen, aber die, die ich bis jetzt gemacht habe sehen aus, als wäre sie von einem 5 jährigen erstellt worden.

Ich weiss, dass das 'ne extreme Anfrage ist, aber da ich sehe, was ihr drauf habt, hoffe ich, dass ihr mir helfen könnt !

DRINGEND !

P.S. : Das Programm, mit dem ich die Bilder erstelle ist schnuppe, habe mittlerweile fast jedes Programm, das es in diesem Bereich gibt


----------



## BSE Royal (10. Februar 2004)

*Re: DRIGEND ! Säulen Zeichnen, Drachen zeichnen*



> P.S. : Das Programm, mit dem ich die Bilder erstelle ist schnuppe, habe mittlerweile fast jedes Programm, das es in diesem Bereich gibt



Na Du musst Geld haben...


Wie versteht man denn, du willst der Photoshop Grafik anschließend in 3DsMax Leben einhauchen? Du willst ein Drachenmodell in 3DsMax bauen und in Photoshop die Textur dazu erstellen, oder... ?

Gruß, BSE!


----------



## RudeJava (10. Februar 2004)

Das wäre die Ideallösung, aber das wird wohl nichts, weil ich dazu nicht genug Ahnung von 3DS Max habe;

Eigentlich wollte ich den Drachen mit Photoshop zeichnen und dann per Export in 3d studio Max in ein 3D Modell umwandeln, damit sich der Kopf zumindest bewegen kann.


----------



## BSE Royal (10. Februar 2004)

Ich kenne mich mit 3DsMax nicht aus, ich arbeite eher mit Cinema 4D, aber ich glaube du stellst dir das etwas leicht vor...

Wie willst du aus einem Photoshop Dokument ein 3D Modell importieren?
Du kannst über die Helligkeitsinformationen ein Relief erstellen, was aber wohl nur sehr entfernt an einen Drachenkopf erinnern dürfte.

Dass 3DsMax über ein solches Import-Tool verfügt, kann ich mir  (auch technisch) nicht vorstellen- was das für eien Arbeitserleichterung wäre. 2D arbeiten, und per Mausklick sofort ein 3D-Modell haben...

Aber wenn das wirklich mit 3DsMax geht, dann Hut ab...

Gruß, BSE!


----------



## RudeJava (10. Februar 2004)

Sorry, habe mich etwas dumm ausgedrückt;

Ich meinte mit dem exportieren, dass ich das Bild als 2D exportieren und dann per extrudieren und mesh bearbeiten in 3D bekommen, weil das mit 3d Studio Max gut funktioniert.

Aber Cinema 4D habe ich auch mit allen Zusatzprogrammen und Plug-Ins, doch ich finde 3D Studio Max irgendwie einfacher.

 wäre vielleicht auch ein Drache als Gittermodell, aber den habe ich noch nirgends gefunden.


----------



## RudeJava (10. Februar 2004)

Nochmal Sorry für das Sorry (ich werd' bald irre), wegen diesem total abscheulichen Deutsch;

Ich hoffe, du verstehst trotzdem, was ich meine


----------



## dadiscobeat (10. Februar 2004)

Ich glaub da wärst du im 3D Forum besser aufgehoben !

Kenn aber auch keinen 3Dler der seine Vorlage erst in Photoshop macht. 
Die Modelln alles im 3D Programm. Würd mal im anderen Forum nachfragen.


----------



## RudeJava (10. Februar 2004)

Das werde ich tun !

Aber das ist ja nur ein Teil meines Problems.

Da gibt es ja auch noch das Problem mit den Säulen


----------



## mortimer (10. Februar 2004)

Weil ich das Geflenne nicht mehr ertragen kann, habe ich eine Schnellsuche in meinem Archiv gestartet.
Irgendetwas dabei, mit dem Ihro Gnaden was anfangen kann?
Eine Schnellsuche in Fantasy/ComicISciFi Seiten bringt dutzende Treffer...
Bist Du sicher, dass Du nicht besser auf Klöppeln oder Rosenzüchten umsteigen solltest ?


----------



## Phantomic (10. Februar 2004)

> Aber Cinema 4D habe ich auch mit allen Zusatzprogrammen und Plug-Ins, doch ich finde 3D Studio Max irgendwie einfacher.


Du gibt's mal ein paar tausend €uro für zwei 3D-Programme aus und merkst dann, dass dir ein's nicht gefällt?     


> ich versuche jetzt schon seit Wochen einen Drachen zu zeichnen (mit Photoshop) und bin mittlerweile so weit, dass ich einen bei google gesucht habe und den bearbeite. Aber irgendwie ist der nicht so doll, weil ich will dem anschliessend mit 3d studio max 6.0 leben einhauchen und irgendwie dreh ich dabei ab.


BIn zwar kein Photoshop'ler aber cih denk mal was anderes als selber auf nem Grafik-Tablett zeichnen wird dir nicht übrig bleiben. Wenn er nicht so genau werdne soll kannst du's ja mit Illustrator versuchen. Geht einfacher mit den Pfaden zu zeichnen.


----------



## RudeJava (10. Februar 2004)

Rosenzüchten habe ich schon versucht; sind aber alle eingegangen


Die Säulen sind ja toll; aber ich will was selbstgemachtes, bzw. wissen, wie man die vernünftig selber macht


----------



## DaHoschi (10. Februar 2004)

Vielleicht hast du Cool 3D zur Verfügung !
Da brauchst nicht mal 2 min. dafür und hast das gleich in 3D


----------



## RudeJava (10. Februar 2004)

werd' ich mir mal besorgen;

danke


----------



## Hercules (10. Februar 2004)

@Rude-Java: KAnnst du mir mal Photoshop CS und InDesign CS Spendieren?

Und dann am besten Fontfolio9, Ja am besten die komplette CS Collection


Ich fänd das überaus nett , denn ich kann mir sowas nicht leisten


----------



## Neurodeamon (10. Februar 2004)

Ich sage nur:

W.A.R.E.Z. - Widely Acceptet Robbery and Economical desaZter

Jeder kann "alles haben", nur das Talent oder harte Arbeit will niemand ...


----------



## RudeJava (10. Februar 2004)

Es geht nicht darum, alles zu haben;

Ich suche nur was vernünftiges, mit dem ich das erreiche, was ich vorhabe


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (10. Februar 2004)

... Und dafür gibst Du 1000e von €uronen aus...


----------



## Neurodeamon (10. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von RudeJava _
> *Es geht nicht darum, alles zu haben;
> 
> Ich suche nur was vernünftiges, mit dem ich das erreiche, was ich vorhabe *





> P.S. : Das Programm, mit dem ich die Bilder erstelle ist schnuppe, habe mittlerweile fast jedes Programm, das es in diesem Bereich gibt



Wenn Du diese Software wirklich gekauft hättest, da du ja "fast jedes Programm 'besitzt' ", hättest Du Dir locker einen Künstler einstellen können, der Dir Dein Wunschbild gemacht hätte.

Es ist nicht so, das wir Dir das nicht gönnen würden so viel Geld zu haben, nur leider zweifele ich echt daran.

Und wir sind hier keine Freunde von Warez.

Ich weiß auch echt nicht, was Du willst. Beim Zeichnen können wir Dir schließlich schlecht helfen. Und nebenbei: ein sichtbares Beispiel, statt einer blumigen Umschreibung, die eh jeder Leser anders interpretiert,  würde Dir eher helfen ...

Wir können und wollen niemandem Händchen halten oder Popo abwischen: Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe bekommen die meisten User hier - und kommen damit wunderbar zurecht.


----------



## RudeJava (10. Februar 2004)

Ich wüsste nicht, was daran so schwer zu verstehen ist.

Es geht schlicht und ergreifend darum, eine Säule zu zeichnen. Und bei all den anderen Tutorials hier dürfte das ja wohl nicht die Welt sein.

Aber offensichtlich habe ich mich wohl doch ein wenig bei euch getäuscht.

Statt einer Hilfe gibt's nur jede menge dumme Sprüche.
Das ist echt nicht böse gemeint, aber kann es sein, dass sich einige hier nur gern reden hören ?


----------



## schnarnd (10. Februar 2004)

*Antwort!?*

Hallo.Also an deiner Stelle würde ich erst mal auf dm Papier anfangen wenn du etwas selbst gemachtes haben willst.Ich versteh nämlich nciht wie du was ordentlich in Photoshop zeichnen willst.Also dann würde ich das Bild einscannen und dann die Konturen mit dem Pfad-Werkzeug nachziehen.Ob du das dann danach in Photoshop "leben einhauchst" ist ja dann deine Sache.Aber aus der Hand zeichen in PSP ist nicht.
Falls du meinen vorgeschlagenen Weg gehst habe ich auch ein Tutorial für dich wie du die Konuturen nachziehst.
http://www.Bakaneko.com
So Duhui!


----------



## schnarnd (10. Februar 2004)

*Ohhh*

Sorry wegen Rechtschreibung.......zzzzzz...schlafe schon fast!


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (10. Februar 2004)

Was hat das mit gern reden hören zu tun? Mortimer hat Dir eine Menge an Säulenmodellen zur Verfügung gestellt, die Du mit dem Pfadtool abzeichnen kannst, was erwartest Du, dass wir Dir eine fertige *.psd zur Verfügung stellen? Und sorry, wenn ein Spruch kommt, ich kann mir das Programm besorgen, dann ist der Verdacht zur Warez-Nutzung schon recht nahe,  meinst Du nicht?


----------



## RudeJava (10. Februar 2004)

Das mit dem "Leben einhauchen" bezog sich nur auf den Drachen und hat sich mittlerweile erledigt. Den habe ich nämlich wirklich von hand gezeichnet (auf 'nem Tablett, dass ich mir dann leider kurzerhand zulegen musste).

Die Sache mit der Säule hat sich jetzt auch erledigt, denn die nötige Hilfe dazu habe ich bei einer anderen Hilfeseite innerhalb von 5 minuten bekommen.

Ich wollte echt niemandem zu nahe treten. Also macht's mal gut und trotzdem danke


----------



## RudeJava (10. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von TerrorALF _
> *Was hat das mit gern reden hören zu tun? Mortimer hat Dir eine Menge an Säulenmodellen zur Verfügung gestellt, die Du mit dem Pfadtool abzeichnen kannst, was erwartest Du, dass wir Dir eine fertige *.psd zur Verfügung stellen? Und sorry, wenn ein Spruch kommt, ich kann mir das Programm besorgen, dann ist der Verdacht zur Warez-Nutzung schon recht nahe,  meinst Du nicht? *



1. Ich erwarte nicht, dass mir jemand etwas fertiges gibt, denn dann hätte ich einfach irgendwo was runterladen können. Ich bin nur dabei irre geworden die richtige Textur zu erstellen, damit das ding wirklich nach 'ner richtigen Säule aussieht.

2. Selbst wenn ich das Programm illegal besorgt hätte (was ich nicht getan habe) wäre das doch wohl einzig und allein meine Sache (naja; und die des Herstellers)


----------



## schnarnd (10. Februar 2004)

*Frage!*

Sag mal was kostet so ein Tablett


----------



## RudeJava (10. Februar 2004)

Diese hier ist ein ziemlich einfaches und lag bei 149,- €


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (10. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von RudeJava _
> *2. Selbst wenn ich das Programm illegal besorgt hätte (was ich nicht getan habe) wäre das doch wohl einzig und allein meine Sache (naja; und die des Herstellers) *


Na denn mal nichts für Ungut, ich weiß zwar nicht, und es interessiert mich auch nicht, woher Du Dein(e) vielfältigen Programme hast, aber es ist nun mal der Verdacht nahe, dass Du mit Warez umgehst, und das ist nun mal hier nicht gern gesehen, wenn nicht sogar "nicht geduldet" Deine Sache, ich wünsch Dir noch viel Spass in den anderen Foren.... weiß ja nicht, ob da mehr Kompetenz zu erwarten ist, als hier....

P.S. Ich erwarte jetzt keine Antwort, ich wollte es nur mal so im Raume stehen lassen...


----------



## Mythos007 (10. Februar 2004)

> Diese hier ist ein ziemlich einfaches und lag bei 149,- €



Welcher Hersteller?


----------



## RudeJava (10. Februar 2004)

Der Hersteller des Tabletts ist Wacom ,,,


----------



## Neurodeamon (11. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von RudeJava _
> *Das ist echt nicht böse gemeint, aber kann es sein, dass sich einige hier nur gern reden hören ? *



Das wird es wohl sein.  


Möchtest Du die ehrliche unverklärte Antwort darauf?
Es liegt immer im ermessen des Fragenden. Hättest Du zum Beispiel darauf verzichtet darauf hinzuweisen, das Du jegliche Software hast (was bei uns mittlerweile ein Klingeln im Ohr auslöst, das liegt aber an anderen Usern vor Dir), wäre wohl keiner darauf angesprungen. Warez zu benutzen ist eine Sache, damit anzugeben eine andere.

Und es ist nicht mehr allein Deine Sache, wenn Du Warez benutzen würdest, wenn Du uns durch Deine Frage dafür ausnutzt. Das betrifft uns genauso.

Ja, möglicherweise tun wir Dir unrecht. Ich für meinen Teil muss mich aber darauf verlassen, was ich aus Deinen Worten schließen kann.

Es kommt immer wieder mal vor, das wir mit jemandem nicht grün werden. Das liegt meistens an betreffenden Leuten und auch mal an uns (denn wir sind auch nur Menschen).

Ein anderer Punkt ist, das Du um den heißen Brei herumgeredet hast. Es ist aber KEIN einziges Mal das Wort "TEXTUR" gefallen (jedenfalls nicht von dir). Und wir können nicht hellsehen.

Egal, der nächste der richtig fragt, bekommt meine Säulentexturen sofort  
Ich wünsche Dir jedenfalls dennoch viel Erfolg bei Deinem Drachen und der Säule.


----------



## RudeJava (11. Februar 2004)

Falls es danach klang, als wolle ich mit meiner Software "angeben" dann tut es mir leid. Ich wollte damit lediglich zeigen, dass ich schon jeden Weg gegangen bin und nichts unversucht gelassen habe.

Und zu der anderen Sache : was ausser einer Textur sollte ich sonst an einer Säule wollen ?

Eine Säule ist doch nichts anderes als ein Rechteck mit einer Textur oder irre ich mich da ?


----------



## BSE Royal (11. Februar 2004)

An einer Säule könnte man außer der Textur die Form wollen?
Es ist ja nicht so, dass eine Säule gleich eine Säule ist.

Unterschiedliche Kulturepochen, Griechen, Römer, Rennaisance, Gotik... die Baustile unterscheiden sich da mitunter wie Tag und nacht.

http://images.google.de/images?q=säulen&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=de&btnG=Google+Suche

Klicke dich hier doch einfach mal durch, dann kannst du dir da schnell ein Bild von machen und dir eine Säule heraussuchen, die deinem Geschmack entspricht.

Das mit Säule als Rechteck mit Textur...naja, wenn du es seeehr reduziert betrachtest ist alles nur Rechteck und Kugel. 

Gruß, BSE!


----------



## Sven Fischer (11. Februar 2004)

Davon mal abgesehen, ich arbeite schon sehr lange mit Max und ich kann dir versichern das das mit aus Photoshop exportieren und dann 3D machen, nicht geht. Du kannst zwar eine Linie exportieren und diese dann "dick" machen aber dann hast du eine glatte Oberfläche. Und um der Oberfläche dann die passende "Struktur" zu geben ist schon ein wenig mehr können vorraussetztung.


----------



## serbulent (17. Juli 2005)

RudeJava hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die Sache mit der Säule hat sich jetzt auch erledigt, denn die nötige Hilfe dazu habe ich bei einer anderen Hilfeseite innerhalb von 5 minuten bekommen.



Da gebe ich dir mal Recht. Ich war schon lange nicht mehr in diesem Forum. Durch Zufall bin ich jetzt wieder hier. Früher wo ich hier mal wasgefragt habe, habe ich JEDES  mal ein dummen Spruch bekommen statt Hilfe oder Tipps. 
Nen Beispiel: Habe gefragt, wie ich ein Schiff modellieren kann. Brauchte ein Tutorial oder welche Tipps. Als Antwort habe ich erhalten: Mit ein 3d Programm. Oder wie kann ich ein Wolken in PS erstellen. Da war der Antwort: Such mal in Google. 
Und wenn ich mal geschimpft habe über solche Antworten, habe ich vom Admin ein mahnung erhalten. Seitdem war ich nie hier drin.


----------



## Neurodeamon (17. Juli 2005)

Ich weiß nicht. 90 Prozent der User kommen wunderbar mit den Leuten hier aus und denen wird von uns geholfen. Es ist immer die Frage WIE gefragt wird und WAS gefragt wird. Wenn man schon beim Lesen einen schlechten Eindruck bekommt macht das Helfen keinen Spaß. Dann kommt auch mal ein "dummer Spruch" vor. Bisher hat aber jeder mit sich reden lassen, falls er etwas in den falschen Hals bekommen hat. Wir sind auch nur Menschen und nicht unfehlbar.

Wenn Du nun von irgend wem ermahnt worden bist, wird das wohl seinen Grund haben. Zum Beispiel das Hervorholen eines "ANDERTHALB Jahre alten Threads" ....

Wie gesagt, es kommt immer auf die Art an, wie jeder sich hier verhält. Liege ich falsch und habe jemanden zu Unrecht angepflaumt, bitte .. ich lasse mit mir reden und kann mich auch entschuldigen.

Kannst *Du auch* Kritik akzeptieren und über Deine Fehler resumieren?
Vernünftig darüber diskutieren? Ich kenne Dich nicht, aber Dein Beitrag gerade ist ... absolut unnötig.

Kritik an mich oder betreffende Andere bitte PN. Das hat in alten Threads nichts zu suchen. Danke!


----------

